# Considering purchasing this SER and leaving hondas please help



## D BLOCK (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok im finally getting tired of messing with shitty hondas. Looking at this SER and was just wondering if it was a good deal and a reliable car. The car is owned by a cop in my town and i know hes taken very good care of it. Thinking i can get him down to 11,500 would that be a good deal? And how reliable are these cars? Any common problems? How are the trannies? My buddy has a regular 05 with a ton of miles and he doesnt have many problems but its really sluggish. Help me out guys! Thanks a lot


2005 Nissan Altima SE-R 63k miles LOADED AUTO


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

According to NADA, clean retail is $13675. I would get a CARFAX to be on the safe side; having an independant auto technician look at it would be even safer. On the surface, it sounds like a good deal.


----------



## D BLOCK (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the input. Anything on reliability of them?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

They're reliable. Been some issues with the upper timing chain tensioner "feet" wearing out, but other than that, not much except for the occassional coil pack.


----------

